# Georgie The Diva of Pet Relations



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I just lost my mom this past Sunday, so my husband took me into Portland for a night to just decompress.

We stayed at the Vintage Plaza Hotel because I knew they had a Havanese as thier PR Rep.. and although we left Sophie and Gabriel with a friend for the night, I just had to meet Georgie before we checked out.

Georgie belongs to Jeri Riggs who is the GM there, and after having a nice chat she left me with her Email address as she wanted to see photos of Gabriel and Sophie.

Here is a video that Jeri sent me...I told her about this forum, so hopefully she will join us soon!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
I'm glad your husband took you away for a spell. You are in my thoughts frequently. 

Thanks for including the video. It looks like a nice place to stay, with Georgie to meet and greet.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeri just Emailed me to say she submitted a member request...does anyone know how long it takes to process before she can start reading threads??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't know, but fear it can take awhile. That's neat that Geri's trying to get on! Tell her "hi" from another Hav lover in the meantime.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's been a struggle for your mother and the whole family for awhile now. I'm happy for her that she's past the pain and earthly travails.

That video is adorable and clearly Georgie is a worthy ambassador of the breed. Now that is a hotel I'd be happy to visit. Though it usually takes a little while to be approved, since it's a manual process, if the powers that be are aware, sometimes it can be accomplished more quickly. I look forward to meet that other Jeri.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane, sorry for your loss. :hug: 

I had read and seen it before and I warmed my heart again to see it. Georgie is so adorable. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diane, I'm so sorry for your loss. You are still in my prayers. 

Thanks for sharing the hotel video - hope you had a relaxing visit!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.

I saw that clip on an episode of Dog 101 on Animal Planet. It was nice to finally see something on the Havanese breed and that little girl is certainly a great "spokesdog" for the breed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Diane, our deepest sympathy on the loss of your Mother.

Was George not the little dog on Dogs 101? A great little ambassador for our breed. How was the hotel being so dog friendly?


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Diane, 
I am so sorry about your mom.

Once you sign up, you can read but that is it. Think it took about a week or so.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Diane, I'm so sorry for the loss of your Mom.:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, my sympathies for the loss of your mother. ((hugs))


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ My thoughts and prayers are with you, my friend. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane,
I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope the trip to Portland helped. 
The video is so cute. I'd love to stay there and meet Georgie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Diane and family I'm sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Diane,

So sorry about the loss of your mother.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Diane-
I'm very sorry for your loss :hug:

Georgie rocks! LOL @ him on the motorcycle! How cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, my sympathy on the loss of your Mom. :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.

I saw Georgie on Dogs101 also. What a great idea. Would certainly get me to visit the hotel.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Hellow, fellow Oregonian. My husband just stayed at this downtown hotel for a business meeting. I will ask him if he saw her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Diane I took care of my mother for two years in my home and lost her four years ago. It was hard at the time; but now I would not take anything for the time that I had with her. I too am so sorry for your loss and wish for you happy memories of your Mom and better times. Lucile


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Diane, my sympathies. 

Georgie girl is adorable... does she have blue eyes?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane, I'm so sorry for your loss. You've had a rough time of it, I hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Diane, my Mom has alzheimers and I grieve for her now. May God bring your family peace and love.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone..You guys are awesome! :couch2::grouphug::angel:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Diane I am so sorry for you loss. Thank you for posting this, too cute. Tell Jeri to hang in there I think mine took a week or two. I think she can read but not post.


----------

